# Refresh mailable vintage paint tubes?



## Knowuse (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone have experience with older paint? I recently acquired a bunch of older paint that seems to be top grade, but it was poorly kept. Some of the tubes are just sealed with dry paint, the tubes though, are still squishy. Kinda firm but squishy. Any tips on retubing, or a medium I can add to bring back some fluidity would be great!


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

As long as you can squeeze the paint out of the tube it's ok, because you can make the paint fluid by mixing it with medium. You can keep the tubes in one or more airtight jars. The tubes can be sealed with a little piece of aluminium foil, or whatever. It is good enough, provided that you keep them in an airtight jar.


----------

